# Hello!



## anonymuz (Apr 5, 2019)

I live in expensive California and have been married to my husband for 3 years now. Like any other couple, we have our up's and down's and hope I can come to you guys for some advice as it can be really difficult at times!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi @anonymuz

I love California, but I don't think I could actually live there. Due to the high cost of living, mainly.

How can we help?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

anonymuz, lots of good folks here, and they have seen just about everything. Post away and you will be SURE to get responses (some helpful, maybe some not -- you just have to be able to filter out what you need).


----------

